
Securely share files on the blockchain with IPFS - amelius
https://medium.com/@mycoralhealth/learn-to-securely-share-files-on-the-blockchain-with-ipfs-219ee47df54c
======
DyslexicAtheist
so instead of sending the gpg encrypted file directly to the recipient via
email it is stored in ipfs. I fail to see the use-case for this.

when you exchange gpg encrypted secrets the knowledge that there is a secret
will be limited to the recipient, myself and any potentially malicious
provider that snoops the mime-headers. while email has no forward secrecy and
leaks metadata, I like that this method doesn't leak metadata (but you still
have the problem of contacting the recipient out of band to let them know
about the ipfs link. also exposing to the world that you've placed a secret on
a public ledger could already be a battle half lost.

with the blockchain the file will be there for eternity, and will remain
encrypted only until the cipher gets eventually broken. your plausible
deniability is not only gone but depending what the file contains, your secret
will be one day out in the open. (and likely within 5-10 years not 100-150
years)

so in comparison to sending the email over an anonymous email account[1] that
you access via tor (and by encrypting the whole content outside the mail-user-
agent ... e.g. the way it is described in the article by running _gpg
--encrypt ..._ ) the proposed method will add 2 additional attack-vectors
because of this blockchain.

I'm not criticizing the article which is a good explanation on how to encrypt
a file with gpg and then upload it with ipfs but I fail to see any use-case
that this might be valid for irl (what threat model will this help me with?)

[1] half arsed un-endorsed solution that can also easily get you owned because
giving blanked advise is impossible, forward secrecy with gpg/mime/email
doesn't exist, all technology is shit, people like to brag, and even the ones
not bragging might be easily targeted on other side channels etc ...

------
stdcli
or gaia:
[https://docs.blockstack.org/storage/overview.html](https://docs.blockstack.org/storage/overview.html)

